# new cam...first pics



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Got myself a new digi cam,
Still messing around with the setting but heres what iv come up with so far
Neal


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

pics look good to me bud!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

nice pics, what cam do you have???


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics look good, man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pictures, the Konica Minolta Dimage Z3 is a pretty decent camera, definately one you can use to learn the finer points of photography with. Good luck


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Nice pictures, the Konica Minolta Dimage Z3 is a pretty decent camera, definately one you can use to learn the finer points of photography with. Good luck
> [snapback]1151444[/snapback]​


Thanks for all the comments, im happy with it so far :nod: 
Any tips for better pics with the Z3???

oh and twitch.....how did you know what cam i had???


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Devon amazon said:


> how did you know what cam i had???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! learned something new


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ahhhhhhh....cool, cheers for clearing that up


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Devon amazon said:


> ahhhhhhh....cool, cheers for clearing that up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXIF information, on the nicer cameras it saves the shot information within the jpeg. So I not only knew the camera but also that you used ISO 200, a shutter speed of 1/40s, aperture value of 4.5 and a focal length of 5.9mm


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice pics, just wait youll get the hang of it and before no time youll be snapping really high quality pics









BTW: how do u like that surmensis geo???cuz im debating getting one in the near future


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics







and nice camera purchase


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

congrats on the new cam


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice Uaru!! Wait, is that Uaru sp "orange"?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That Uara is definately one of the finest I have seen, the yellow is just so intens









Great shots


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> nice pics, just wait youll get the hang of it and before no time youll be snapping really high quality pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres the surinamensis.
Look fairly plain as youngsters but get really attractive as they grow.
I recommend you get some :nod:


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

What kind of turtle is that? looks cool does it grow big?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cobra said:


> What kind of turtle is that? looks cool does it grow big?
> [snapback]1156136[/snapback]​


Chinese soft shell.
they get to about about 12"
will have to get him a new tank soon :nod:


----------

